# 3D Cancer Shoot



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

LNL Archery is hosting the 2nd annual 3D Cancer Shoot on Saturday, March 24th at their range located 3 miles west of Bastrop, Texas on Highway 71. Prizes given to Men, Women, Pro, Novice, Youth, Open, Traditional, and Bowhunter division winners. The cost is $20.00 and for an extra $5.00 jackpot shoot, win a 3 day, 2 person hog hunt package which includes meals, lodging, and guide (2 hogs per person. Great fun going for a great case. For more info, call Bill Ray @ 512.718.8746.:texasflag


----------



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

Should read "for an extra $5.00 jackpot shoot, *the winner receives* a 3 day, 2 person hog hunt.........."


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Wish I could make it. Should be a lot of fun and a great cause.


----------



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

Bring your boots. We had 3.5 inches of rain in 4 hours here late last week. I'm headed over today to help set up and will report conditions.


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

Will this be an annual shoot. This cancer thing has taken several family members and loved friends and Anything to help is better than siiting around doin nothing. i know I'm late on this one but would like to help donate shoot if there is another planned.
STP


----------



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

That was the 2nd one they have had at LNL and I'm assuming he will do it again next year. If so, I'll post it up. How are the doves down your way this year?


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

Lookin pretty good, around town n on the outskirts along the atascosa river the whitewater are real plentiful near the agriculture fields the mornin are good also. Should be a good early season and if we can get a few fronts push through we will also get in some Oki sooner birds a also. I'm already booking bird hunts for the south zone.


----------

